# Is it possible to find essentials oils in local stores?



## soapfanbaby (Oct 21, 2014)

How to find it locally?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 21, 2014)

A jolly open question.  Yes, would be my answer - depending on where you live.  But if you mean "what sort of shops might I find them in" then supermarkets can sometimes have them, healthfood shops, alternative medicine shops.  I think they'll be more expensive than online, but if you need 1 in an emergency then it should be cheaper than paying delivery on just 1 bottle.


----------



## lsg (Oct 21, 2014)

It is possible in the United States, but they are much more expensive than ordering them online.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 21, 2014)

Where are you? 
I'm in the US. You can find them in health food stores, and I think natural food chains like Whole Foods and Earth Fair. I recently saw some at HomeGoods, but this is the only time I've seen them there. Not a bad price - $13 for .3 oz each of eucalyptus, tea tree and lavender. 

Unless you need just a teensy bit, it's worth it to order some online.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 21, 2014)

If you do find essential oils in a retail store, make very sure that they are pure essential oils and are safe for skin use. A lot of them are actually for home fragrancing and should not be used in soaps or b&b products.


----------



## green soap (Oct 21, 2014)

What is local to me could be exotic to you?  but I have found tea tree EO at Trader Joes for a reasonable price.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 21, 2014)

new12soap said:


> If you do find essential oils in a retail store, make very sure that they are pure essential oils and are safe for skin use. A lot of them are actually for home fragrancing and should not be used in soaps or b&b products.


 
Yes! My local drugstore carries "peppermint oil" which is peppermint EO mixed with something. It's not 100% peppermint EO.


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, my local Whole Food and Sprouts carry EOs.


----------



## Susie (Oct 21, 2014)

And Hobby Lobby carries some intended for soapmaking, but truly only in an emergency, it is very expensive!


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 21, 2014)

I am in US. I will keep looking. My local AC Moore has some 6 EO set for soap making ($22). Anyone tried it? Are they good? Thanks!


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 21, 2014)

green soap said:


> What is local to me could be exotic to you?  but I have found tea tree EO at Trader Joes for a reasonable price.


Careful of this one - I had less than good results (batch went brown and smelled of old cardboard) with the TJ's tea tree oil, which was really disappointing.

People new to soap-making are often dismayed at the large amounts of EO's that are needed for soap making. A batch of bath bombs or a 1 lb batch of bath salts may take only 2 teaspoons (0.3 Oz) of Essential Oil, whereas a small 1 lb batch of soap takes about 4 teaspoons (0.68 oz) of EO, or more. And most people make 2 lb batches or larger of CP soap.

As you can imagine this gets super expensive buying the teeny bottles at the local health food store.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 21, 2014)

OT, but I stumbled across some gluten free, organic, vegan, aromatherapy play-dough at Bargain Hunt. It included lavender, bergamot, mint and I think 2 other scents.


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing. I see now it is better to order online. Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 21, 2014)

Where are you located? Possible there is a place close to you. For example, I am in Alabama, so my shipping from Camden Grey (located in Florida) is cheap compared to shipping from places in California.


----------



## Susie (Oct 21, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> Where are you located? Possible there is a place close to you. For example, I am in Alabama, so my shipping from Camden Grey (located in Florida) is cheap compared to shipping from places in California.



I just KNEW you had to be southern with that name!


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 21, 2014)

I am fine with ordering it online. I just thought it is more convenient to return when you find cheaper later or can use local coupons. I never used EOs before, so have to do some research before buying online, I guess they differ depends on brand.


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 21, 2014)

I live in Mississippi. Our local Kroger carries lavender and tea tree oils in the organic food section. The also have 100% palm shortening in the same section. We also have a local food cooperative and health food store that carries a variety, but the are quite expensive.


----------



## Susie (Oct 22, 2014)

I would strongly suggest that you come ask here before ordering any EOs online.  Folks here will tell you if they have had experience with that product, and what that experience is.  Some will be great, some not.  But you can trust these people to tell you the truth.


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 22, 2014)

I will certainly do. Thank you!


----------

